# Miters Greater than 60 degrees on Table Saw



## OIF2Vet (May 26, 2011)

I'm making a four-legged quilt display "ladder" for our newborn's baby room. I need to cut the top ends of the front legs at an angle greater than my miter gauge will allow me on my TS. I'm leaning toward constructing a taper jig and gradually cut, adjust, cut, adjust until I get to the cut line. However, I wanted to know if there were a more precise way to accomplish the task such as a jig that I can construct out of scrap and use in the futre as well.

any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Rick,

Lots of times when I have to cut a piece at an angle greater then what my chopsaw can do I take the following router. Cut a piece of 3/4" plywood so it has an EXACT 90 degree corner. Clamp this to the chopsaw to form a fence that is 90 degrees to the fixed saw fence. Place your workpiece so it aligns along this new "fence" you made. Adjust your chop saw for the angle you want. Picture below.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can get aftermarket miter gauges that will go saw far as parallel to
the blade. I had one that came with a saw I no longer own. I could
cut tapers with it.

The simple, cheap way to do it is just make a sled and screw a fence
to it at the angle you want.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is a response back to DLCW and his proposal using a chop saw. With the approach you are proposing the miter saw is making something very close to a rip cut. Most miter saw blades are strictly for cross cuts. I have found out the hard way that you really need to change to a combo blade when making a rip cut, or something close to a rip cut, on a miter saw.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Is the cut short enough that you could use a tenon jig? Stand the leg up in the jig an set your blade for the angle you need.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Rich, I was going based on what Rick said originally. He needed to cut an angle on the end of a board greater then what his miter gauge would turn. I would never advocate ripping a piece of wood on the chop saw. BAD, BAD, BAD idea. VERY unsafe….....

When faced with this angle problem on many occasions I've used the setup I showed in the picture. I just picked a chop saw out of the Sketchup library. I tried to figure out how to angle the blade in the drawing but couldn't do it. The cutting angle needs to be adjusted so you get the desired angled cut on the END of the board.

If anyone got the impression that I was advocating ripping on the chop saw I am VERY, VERY sorry. Please don't ever try that type of operation - WRONG tool for the job. That is why I put the text next to the saw that said to set the angle on the saw.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

another way to cut with the miter saw
is to make a 15 deg. wedge
and turn the saw to 45 deg.
with the wedge against the saw fence
(and sticky tape
or some stop under it
to keep it from sliding)
and the board to it









being careful the work doesn't 'walk'
into the saw and jamb


----------

